# FREE Jordaan Cowl from Tahki Stacy Charles



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Enjoy! Paste n' Go with this link to Dances with wools for this darling cowl free pattern:

http://danceswithwool.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/jordaan-cowl/


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely...


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet thank you


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

On my to do list. Very pretty cowl.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Now that is very very pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so glad you ladies liked the cowl pattern. I can't wait to make one for ME. And, I want to treat myself to the Tahki yarn. I gotta save for it... have to do my molar work first. Ugh!!


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

I love the pattern but I can't download it for some reason. Would someone please post a PDF or word or whatever copy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

i too cant download the pattern,its a lovely pattern


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I'm also having problems downloading the pattern. Will try again later. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice and thanks for sharing ! Would like the pattern if anybody can bring up a PDF for the pattern. My iPad won't load it !


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Also unable to download. It's so pretty - I want one!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

*The Site Is Down Right Now....Try Later.*

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_list?format=free
This is the direct link to their free pattern page.
(Instead of getting re-directed through who knows where to get back to tahkistacycharles website from an e-mail account).
Just look for Jordaan Cowl when the site is back up.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

mideval re-enactor said:


> Also unable to download. It's so pretty - I want one!


Very pretty, also having problems with the download, need that pattern!!!!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you,the site is now working,ive just downloaded pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

angelknitter said:
 

> thank you,the site is now working,ive just downloaded pattern


Yup, back up...
Here is the direct link to the pattern page -- http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2169


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Yup, back up...
> Here is the direct link to the pattern page -- http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2169


Love the pattern, but being a beginner I am not understanding in the section of abbreviations ssk, slip 2 stitches one at a time knitwise to RH needle, return the stitches to LH needle in the turned position-----I do understand the slip sts. to RH needle but its the returning the sts. to LH needle IN THE TURNED POSITION I am not understanding, thanks for any help. Marly


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Marly said:


> Love the pattern, but being a beginner I am not understanding in the section of abbreviations ssk, slip 2 stitches one at a time knitwise to RH needle, return the stitches to LH needle in the turned position-----
> I do understand the slip sts. to RH needle but its the returning the sts. to LH needle IN THE TURNED POSITION I am not understanding, thanks for any help. Marly


This video will help


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> This video will help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Marly said:


> Thank you so much. Its the wording turned position that confused me. Marly


Glad to help. Enjoy.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

try this link:
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2169&utm_source=January+2014+Club+FDC+&utm_campaign=JAN14ClubFDC&utm_medium=email


BTW Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh! That is pretty. And in a laceweight how nice it will be for Springtime.whenever that comes! Thanks for the post and the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks so much.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

GudrunM said:


> I love the pattern but I can't download it for some reason. Would someone please post a PDF or word or whatever copy. Thank you for sharing.


It will not download for me, either. The other ones will, but this one won't. Can't figure out why. It is printed in a different color lettering, than the ones that will download. Curious.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ladies... I'm so sorry that the link is not working for you. I suspect that it was available for a limited time only. 

Luckily, I printed a copy for myself. I'm in the process of typing it up on Word. I'm about half way it. Then I will compare my typed version with my copy for possible errors... and then I'll transmit it to you in this post. So, bear with me... I'll have it sometime Saturday afternoon. I have to work in the morning. My copy will not have a photo of the Cowl... but you already know what it looks like. 

So, keep the faith... I'll be in touch tomorrow. 

Thelma


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a lot of work, can you scan it our take a picture of it instead, regardless you are very kind to think of us all, thank you.n


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Ladies... I'm so sorry that the link is not working for you. I suspect that it was available for a limited time only.
> 
> Luckily, I printed a copy for myself. I'm in the process of typing it up on Word. I'm about half way it. Then I will compare my typed version with my copy for possible errors... and then I'll transmit it to you in this post. So, bear with me... I'll have it sometime Saturday afternoon. I have to work in the morning. My copy will not have a photo of the Cowl... but you already know what it looks like.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, but you can not do that....it is in violation of copyright laws and forum rules.
*Please Respect Copyright Laws Of The Land.
Please Respect The Forum Rules.*

I just tried it and the site is down again.
Will just have to try and download your own copy when the site is up again.
They may be going through some maintenance or a site upgrade.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Enjoy! Paste n' Go with this link to Dances with wools for this darling cowl free pattern:
> 
> http://danceswithwool.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/jordaan-cowl/


It's very pretty...but the pattern won't upload.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dlinke said:


> It's very pretty...but the pattern won't upload.


The site has been having problems....try again later.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I am sorry, but you can not do that....it is in violation of copyright laws and forum rules.
> *Please Respect Copyright Laws Of The Land.
> Please Respect The Forum Rules.*
> 
> ...


What would copyright laws have to do with this pattern. It was out there for the public to see and download and copy it, so should be free game!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Ladies... I'm so sorry that the link is not working for you. I suspect that it was available for a limited time only.
> 
> Luckily, I printed a copy for myself. I'm in the process of typing it up on Word. I'm about half way it. Then I will compare my typed version with my copy for possible errors... and then I'll transmit it to you in this post. So, bear with me... I'll have it sometime Saturday afternoon. I have to work in the morning. My copy will not have a photo of the Cowl... but you already know what it looks like.
> 
> ...





galaxycraft said:


> I am sorry, but you can not do that....it is in violation of copyright laws and forum rules.
> *Please Respect Copyright Laws Of The Land.
> Please Respect The Forum Rules.*
> 
> ...





Marly said:


> What would copyright laws have to do with this pattern. It was out there for the public to see and download and copy it, so should be free game!!!


I am not going to go into it at length here, but you are more than welcome to do a search here on the forum 
(search link is at the top of this page) and search the term "copyright".
http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=copyright&u=&sr=true&s=0

Also in the forum rules.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26210-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html

"Free" does not give any person the right to "share" any copyrighted material without the designer's/publishers prior written consent to do so.
The designer/publisher is the only one authorized to Distribute their work.

"Free" does not mean it is in the public domain.
Public Domain is when copyrighted material is no longer under copyright protection due to the age of the material 
where the copyright has expired (70+ years after the designers death) if it has not been renewed.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I am not going to go into it at length here, but you are more than welcome to do a search here on the forum
> (search link is at the top of this page) and search the term "copyright".
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=copyright&u=&sr=true&s=0
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Marly said:


> Thank You.


You are welcome. :wink:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Marly said:


> What would copyright laws have to do with this pattern. It was out there for the public to see and download and copy it, so should be free game!!!


This seems correct. It was offered to everyone FREE, and that has not changed. It is a site problem. It is not a bought pattern, or in a book that has to be bought. No one is being cheated out of their rightful due, personal credit or payment. I cannot see why this is a violation of anyone's rights or just due, or violation of copy right laws..


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mthrift said:


> This seems correct. It was offered to everyone FREE, and that has not changed. It is a site problem. It is not a bought pattern, or in a book that has to be bought. No one is being cheated out of their rightful due, personal credit or payment. I cannot see why this is a violation of anyone's rights or just due, or violation of copy right laws..


See my post and comments above.
Also ....
US Copyright Laws
http://www.copyright.gov/title17/
http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/
http://www.copyright.gov/title17/92chap5.html

http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.tkga.com/resource/resmgr/pdf/copyrightbrochure.pdf
http://www.craftdesigns4you.com/stop.htm

UK Copyright Laws - -http://www.copyrightservice.co.uk/


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> See my post and comments above.
> Also ....
> US Copyright Laws
> http://www.copyright.gov/title17/
> ...


I understand now. She has the right to give the pattern, for the amount of time she chooses, & she also has the right to withdraw the pattern, which is what she may have decided to do, based on all the "hits" she may have been getting from KP members. She has the right to decide to change & withdraw or charge. She has the right to control the distribution of her work. Thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mthrift said:


> I understand now. She has the right to give the pattern, for the amount of time she chooses, & she also has the right to withdraw the pattern, which is what she may have decided to do, based on all the "hits" she may have been getting from KP members. She has the right to decide to change & withdraw or charge. She has the right to control the distribution of her work. Thanks.


 :thumbup: You are welcome.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

mthrift said:


> I understand now. She has the right to give the pattern, for the amount of time she chooses, & she also has the right to withdraw the pattern, which is what she may have decided to do, based on all the "hits" she may have been getting from KP members. She has the right to decide to change & withdraw or charge. She has the right to control the distribution of her work. Thanks.


I have tried everything to get the pattern, her website is still down, so keep trying. I dont think she has taken the pattern off, its just the website that is having problems. Good luck. I was lucky and got the pattern. Marly


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> I'm also having problems downloading the pattern. Will try again later. Thanks for posting.


Same here.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I am sorry, but you can not do that....it is in violation of copyright laws and forum rules.
> *Please Respect Copyright Laws Of The Land.
> Please Respect The Forum Rules.*
> 
> ...


You know... as I began to write it I thought of copyright laws... and stopped. I came in right now to apologize and say that I can't share it in a re-written form.

I've tried to find the designer, I know she's in Ravelry, but I've not had any luck.

Ladies, I'm sorry that you are unable to download the pattern; evidently it's availability for downloading was during a short period. I got carried away and and wanted to share it with you.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> You know... as I began to write it I thought of copyright laws... and stopped. I came in right now to apologize and say that I can't share it in a re-written form.
> 
> I've tried to find the designer, I know she's in Ravelry, but I've not had any luck.
> 
> Ladies, I'm sorry that you are unable to download the pattern; evidently it's availability for downloading was during a short period. I got carried away and and wanted to share it with you.


No need to apologize. I, also, did not realize that this particular issue was an infringement on the artists rights. It did not seem so to me at first. This is a learning experience for us all, actually. You have helped me, and most likely others, because I had to think it through. You provided a teaching/learning moment. Thank you. Your heart is in the right place. No worries!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

mthrift.... thanks for your post. Yeah, it's best to keep our noses clean. 

There was no waring on the pages that I got to print, Some patterns are very specific; some even say although one cannot electronically send a copy, one can "gift" a print of the pattern, etc. Then there are others...as this pattern, which appeared to have no warning of any sort. 

Nevertheless as I was typing the pattern, I felt weird, like I was doing something wrong. So, I looked at the pattern again, it had the name of the designer, states that it is a Tahki Stach Chaarles pattern... etc. it had the TSC website address... then in very small print, on the bottom left corner of the second page... I noticed a small symbol which indicates "copyright" followed by 2014 Tahki Stacy Charles, Inc. That's when I KNEW that what I had proposed to do was wrong.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> mthrift.... thanks for your post. Yeah, it's best to keep our noses clean.
> 
> There was no waring on the pages that I got to print, Some patterns are very specific; some even say although one cannot electronically send a copy, one can "gift" a print of the pattern, etc. Then there are others...as this pattern, which appeared to have no warning of any sort.
> 
> Nevertheless as I was typing the pattern, I felt weird, like I was doing something wrong. So, I looked at the pattern again, it had the name of the designer, states that it is a Tahki Stach Chaarles pattern... etc. it had the TSC website address... then in very small print, on the bottom left corner of the second page... I noticed a small symbol which indicates "copyright" followed by 2014 Tahki Stacy Charles, Inc. That's when I KNEW that what I had proposed to do was wrong.


We are all learning, and some of us are newer to this world than others. That is why the more experienced responded, and taught both of us. You are teaching me now, again, about a symbol that could be present on a pattern in small print. YOU are not WRONG, just lacking information. You were open to share a find for the rest of us. That is why this site is so valuable.... we teach each other! This is how we all learn..... Thanks for your response. It is much appreciated. This "copyright" is just protecting the rights of a "fellow knitter" to have control over the dispersal of what she creates.... her/his choice. It now makes sense to me, a way of protecting each other. The pattern belongs to her.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 and mthrift - Enlightenment can be a wonderful thing. :thumbup: 
Happy Crafting.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Palenque1978 and mthrift - Enlightenment can be a wonderful thing. :thumbup:
> Happy Crafting.


Thanks for teaching and keeping us straight! Much appreciated! We are all learners, just on a different spot on the continuum. You, and many people on this site are so gifted, generous & knowledgeable. Thanks!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

mthrift said:


> We are all learning, and some of us are newer to this world than others. That is why the more experienced responded, and taught both of us. You are teaching me now, again, about a symbol that could be present on a pattern in small print. YOU are not WRONG, just lacking information. You were open to share a find for the rest of us. That is why this site is so valuable.... we teach each other! This is how we all learn..... Thanks for your response. It is much appreciated. This "copyright" is just protecting the rights of a "fellow knitter" to have control over the dispersal of what she creates.... her/his choice. It now makes sense to me, a way of protecting each other. The pattern belongs to her.


Maybe soon the pattern will be for sale. Marly


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Marly said:


> Maybe soon the pattern will be for sale. Marly


Marly... I hope so. Or, hopefully, the pattern will be available free to the masses in the near future.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay, ladies... this may be solved.

I need advice from all the savvy ladies on COPYRIGHTS. Is it okay, if I give you all the address that puts you directly to the page where one can download the pattern? All taken from their email to me? 

I subscribe to a website named "DancesWithWools"... they send me info on yarns, patterns, etc. They sometimes give us free patterns such as this cowl. I went to my stored emails where I had this particular vendor/designer and I was able to not only open up my email from them, but also to the link that took me to the pattern AND it worked; I was able to download it... again. Hooray!!

SO... it's it infringing in copyright laws, if I give you all THE link that was taken from their email to me? 

Naturally, I don't want to infringe on anyone's rights and I to do what's right... for both the designer and my dear pals on KP. 

You all should subscribe to Dances With Wools... I know they sell and promote very expensive yarns... and, their patterns can be pricey... but, they provide free stuff and GREAT ideas. Some of my most favorite patterns come from this knitting website. And, the yarns they endorse are yummy.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Okay, ladies... this may be solved.
> 
> I need advice from all the savvy ladies on COPYRIGHTS. Is it okay, if I give you all the address that puts you directly to the page where one can download the pattern? All taken from their email to me?
> 
> ...


No need for all of that as it has already been posted in your first post of this topic.
And I had given the free pattern page address as well as the page directly for the pattern.

The Site Was/Is Down -- Nothing That We Do Will Get It Back Up Or Able To Download From A Dead Site Such As In This Instance. 
Think Of A Phone Call You Want To Make But The Phone Lines Are Down ... Same Thing ... Can't Get Through....Have To Wait Until It Is Back Up.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Just tested again .... 
*The Site Is Back Up! Go here and get the pattern.....*
Here is the direct link to the pattern -- http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2169


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you GalaxyCraft and all of you who so diligently worked on this problem. Downloaded and next in line!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Got it! Thanks to all involved to so persistently stick to solving this to share with us all. Very impressive and very well appreciated! Just thanks!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No need for all of that as it has already been posted in your first post of this topic.
> And I had given the free pattern page address as well as the page directly for the pattern.
> 
> The Site Was/Is Down -- Nothing That We Do Will Get It Back Up Or Able To Download From A Dead Site Such As In This Instance.
> Think Of A Phone Call You Want To Make But The Phone Lines Are Down ... Same Thing ... Can't Get Through....Have To Wait Until It Is Back Up.


Thanks for your help, Galazycraft.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Just tested again ....
> *The Site Is Back Up! Go here and get the pattern.....*
> Here is the direct link to the pattern -- http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2169


Great job, thanks. Marly


----------



## Daylily4 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been trying to download this pattern for a week. Not working. Is there a trick?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Daylily4 said:


> I've been trying to download this pattern for a week. Not working. Is there a trick?


Sorry for the initial link... I should have sent this:

http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2169


----------

